# Filtration Question



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

In my 150 Gallon tank one of my Canister Filters went dead and its broke. I have purchased the MarineLand Emperor 400 Power Filter to take the place of the Rena X3 Canister Filter.

I still have another Rena X3 Canister filter working but the water is not looking so well and I have alot of still water on the other side of the tank.

Do yal think I can just keep the Emperor 400 and not worry about purchasing another Canister Filter the turnover rate is 400GPH plus the Rena X3 it should be good right? 

I just need a second opinion on that.

Thanks


----------



## mschmoyer (Jan 4, 2009)

I have one Rena XP3 on my 150g and my water stays very clean. I have 4-5 live plants, I don't know if that helps but I doubt it. I just have the inlet tube and the outlets on both ends of the tank. 

I got some brownish water from a giant log I use for decorations, but that's mostly cleared up now. 

What do you define as dirty?


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

An X3 and an Emperor 400 probably will not be sufficient for a 150g tank. Even though the Emperor 400 is rated for 400gph, I think that's a little bit hopeful on the part of the manufacturer. Filter makers get away with drastically inflated ratings.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Whats the GPh on the x3? I think you are ok for now because your tank is still somewhat lightly stocked. You have time to get another used filter before you clown loaches grow up.


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

Well in my 75 Gallon tank I have an Emperor 400 and it keeps the water crystal clear and all levels perfect and they have never done me wrong.

I also have an Emperor 200 on my 20 gallon tank and its been awsome also.

I think I will go with the Emperor and my tank will stay almost the same as I have it listed except that I will include some Angel Fish.


----------

